# Prensas y revistas de electrónica



## tamasati (Sep 6, 2013)

Hola a todos, 

tengo duda que prensas y revistas existen en españa de electrónica, y dónde se puede comprarlas? Las busqué en librerías y estancos pero no encontré de ningun tipo.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola Tamasati:

Las revistas de electrónica en papel, han ido desapareciendo por su coste relativo (Últimamente 6 euros, 7 euros, 8 euros).

Existían en papel:

*Elektor.*

*Nueva Electrónica*.

*Mundo Electrónico.*

*Radiorama.*

*Revista Española de Electrónica.*

*Radioelectricidad.*

*Ure*


----------

